# SHJ - Shine Justice



## telcom (23 April 2013)

Shine Lawyers  is gonna come in the ASX soon ! Now they offer the pre share...   What do you reckon? Any idea about the company?


----------



## Ves (23 April 2013)

*Re: SHJ - Shine Corporate IPO*

If you look at this IPO on an earnings basis it looks fairly cheap (if you dediced that earnings were robust - I haven't) - but to my eyes the (lackof) cash flow to back these earnings up looks dubious.


----------



## piggybank (20 September 2014)

Shine Corporate Ltd (SHJ) - is an Australian plaintiff litigation Company providing damages based litigation services in personal injury and emerging practice areas. SHJ operates through its Incorporated Legal Practice, Shine Lawyers Ltd, and has over 39 offices located across QLD, NSW, VIC and WA.








This *isn't* a recommendation - Please do your own research.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 January 2016)

Massive smack down today with another company making a negative business update and a large gap down reaction.


----------



## Ves (1 February 2016)

It's very interesting reading the management jargon in these profit warning releases sometimes.

Reading between the lines (outside actuarial consultants appointed,  in-depth review of the P & L and accounting policies, mention of banking convenents)  there's a lot more going on behind the scenes than meets the eye.  

I wonder if the bankers saw what was happening at SGH and got nervous?  Can they ask the company to review its figures? Or is it just directors being cautious in a sector that is on the nose?

edit:  Interesting thing is that there is only $20m of debt at the last report.


----------



## System (10 April 2020)

On April 7th, 2020, Shine Corporate Limited changed its name to Shine Justice Limited.


----------

